# Your left-most fader: CC1 or CC11?



## gohrev (Nov 5, 2021)

I'm curious about what may be the most common setup. For those of you drawing CC data with faders: What CC # is the first fader on the left assigned to?


----------



## cedricm (Nov 5, 2021)

At present I 'm doing, from left to right, cc7-cc11-cc1. 
Using the index finger for the cc that needs the most precision, since the middle finger is less precise.


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 5, 2021)

I think I'm copying Oliver Patrice Weder, by using a nanoKontrol2 starting from the right side. I find it more ergonomic 

The rightmost is CC1, the one next to it is CC11. The idea is that, by using my left hand, CC11 is always higher than CC1. I'm simply adding a bit of CC11 to any changes to CC1. It's like CC11 is following the curve of CC1, but is always higher (because my middle finger is longer than my index finger) and capped at some point, when I reach the end of the fader before the end of CC1. If that makes sense


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 5, 2021)

I tend to just track one CC at a time, unless I'm in a hurry. And then still tweak everything in Cubase anyway. I like my bézier curves - nice and tidy.


----------



## gohrev (Nov 5, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> I think I'm copying Oliver Patrice Weder, by using a nanoKontrol2 starting from the right side. I find it more ergonomic
> 
> The rightmost is CC1, the one next to it is CC11. The idea is that, by using my left hand, CC11 is always higher than CC1. I'm simply adding a bit of CC11 to any changes to CC1. It's like CC11 is following the curve of CC1, but is always higher (because my middle finger is longer than my index finger) and capped at some point, when I reach the end of the fader before the end of CC1. If that makes sense


It makes sense, indeed — although there are libraries where I barely use CC11 at all, like Cinematic Studio Strings. Maybe just for that fine fade-out at the end of a phrase, but since CC1 already fades to _niente_, I rarely touch CC11.

Whole different story with EastWest's stuff!


----------



## gohrev (Nov 5, 2021)

quickbrownf0x said:


> I tend to just track one CC at a time, unless I'm in a hurry. And then still tweak everything in Cubase anyway. I like my bézier curves - nice and tidy.


Oh yes, me too — the beautiful, smooth midi curves were a godsend (although long overdue!)


----------



## BassClef (Nov 5, 2021)

From the left on my studio Logic SL-Mixface controller… cc1, cc11, cc2.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 5, 2021)

Here's my setup btw.


----------



## gohrev (Nov 7, 2021)

quickbrownf0x said:


> Here's my setup btw.


Fox, how does it feel to work with virtual faders? I can imagine they can be a bit "slippy", or do you have to nudge them first before you can actually ride them up/down?


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Nov 7, 2021)

gohrev said:


> Fox, how does it feel to work with virtual faders? I can imagine they can be a bit "slippy", or do you have to nudge them first before you can actually ride them up/down?


Depends on whether I had chicken for lunch - then all bets are off. But otherwise, it works great. I also have a backup in the form of my trusty old Fantom G8. Besides - I use faders to give me a first rough draft and then I smooth everything out in Cubase, because of a serious case of CC-data point OCD.

Must. Have. Clean. Curves. NOW.


----------



## gohrev (Dec 7, 2021)

CC1, CC11


liquidlino said:


> Hmm, how do you have faders setup for CSS? I got it last week, and my first fader controller. At the moment I have it set up as cc1, cc2, cc11. Cc1 appears to be volume, cc2 is vibrato, and cc11 controls the timbre from pp to FF it seems on legato patch. Or am I imagining it? Is cc11 nothing more than volume? Any advice helpful. I see cc7 mentioned here, what is on that channel?


CC1 (Mod), then CC11 (Expression, rarely used for CSS), followed by CC7 (Main Volume).

CC1 controls intensity, and with that a certain degree of volume.
CC11 is for volume, as is CC7. Consider CC7 the master volume for the instrument, and CC11 controls the range of volume. So if you put your CC7 at, say, 23 (out of 127), you can move your CC11 up and down as much as you want, but it will never get louder than the 23 of your CC7.

Hope that explains things!


----------



## Kent (Dec 7, 2021)

CC1 is my rightmost fader, followed by CC11…but I use my left hand to control them, which I guess is weird since I’m in a clear minority?

CC2 is my leftmost.


----------



## BassClef (Dec 7, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Ive been using my left hand as that's what youtubers I watch do. Christian Henson, Paul Thomson, Daniel James are all using left. Can't think I've seen any one use their right hand. I think I need to swap my faders around then, I didn't realise cc1 was dynamics, got mixed up. Good to catch it early before too much muscle memory built up. And cc1 useless for CSS by the sounds of it, that's good, one less channel to worry about.


In Cinematic Studio series libraries…

cc1 is dynamics. It goes through the dynamic layers, and the volume is increases as well. This is the most used controller in the library, usually the only one I use. 

cc11 is expression, controlling ONLY volume. I only use this only if I need even greater volume range (quiet to loud) than I get with cc1. If you do not input any cc11 data into a region, it will by default be at max, which I want so that cc1 does all of the work. 

The Spitfire guys often use cc1 and 11 together, as many of their libraries do not have as great a dynamic range as Cinematic Studio series. 

I also have cc2 on my 3rd fader for vibrato.


----------



## Kent (Dec 7, 2021)

The way I see it, most-used should be closest to my body, and then it should move in decreasing order from there. This also works out with index and middle being the two most controllable fingers.

Why would I clutter my work area with a rarely-used 75% of a fader control module when the rarely-used faders can instead live *outside* my primary or secondary ergonomic work-zones? I need that space for other things


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 7, 2021)

Left to Right: CC21, CC11, CC1

Any other setup is unacceptable.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 7, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Oo, what does CC21 do? WHy no vibrato CC2 control on your faders?


I use CC21 for vibrato - that's how Spitfire libraries are setup and I change my other libraries to match.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 4, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Left to Right: CC21, CC11, CC1
> 
> Any other setup is unacceptable.


What if you’re Down Under… do you reverse it?


----------



## ChrisHarrison (Jul 5, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Left to Right: CC21, CC11, CC1
> 
> Any other setup is unacceptable.


Same. Although, rock your ccs how you like!


----------

